# Cattenom / Frankreich



## Gpups (16. Januar 2010)

hi leute,
kann mir jemand info´s über die seen (es sollen ja angeblich mehr als 60 stück sein) in cattenom / frankreich geben ?
würde gerne wissen, was das kostet, wo man die erlaubnisscheine bekommt und ob es sich überhaupt lohnt dort zu angeln. 
danke im vorraus !
marek


----------



## chewapchici (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cattenom / Frankreich*

Salut Marek,

hier der Link: http://la-fraternelle.monsite.wanadoo.fr/page5.html
Du brauchst die Karte der Fraternelle und kannst damit so etliche Seen abfischen, inclusive der Mosel. Der Lac de Mirgenbach (Cattenom) kostet nochmal 30.- und 2 weitere kleine Seen sind auch in Privatbesitz, sind aber gut bestetzt.

Die Karte bekommst Du in Angelläden wahrscheinlich Grevenmacher und Bettembourg aber sicherer beim Silure in Manom oder in jedem Lotto-Totto laden in Frankreich.

Bonne chance.


----------



## Carp_fisher (30. November 2010)

*AW: Cattenom / Frankreich*

Hi
fischt jemand zur Zeit da??
Da die meisten Seen hier bald zufrieren werden ,wäre das vieleicht eine alternative um auch im Winter auf Carps zufischen!!

Gruss CF


----------



## Bieroholiker (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cattenom / Frankreich*

ich hol den tread ma nochmal hoch... hat einer infos zu den seen oder kann was dazu sagen? wie siehts aus mitm boot?


----------



## Jose (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cattenom / Frankreich*

cattenom, da holste was hoch, was mir bei westwind immer leichtes kribbeln verursacht. wie siehts aus mit der belastung?


----------



## Bieroholiker (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cattenom / Frankreich*

verlässliche angaben zur belastung konnte ich noch nix finden...

aber zum angeln.
http://lafraternelle.info/NewFraternelle/reglementation/mirgenbachDE.php


----------



## sidanx (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Cattenom / Frankreich*

Servus, mich würde mal Interessieren ob man am Lac du Mirgenbach ( Cattenom ) auch mit dem Wohnmobil Stehen und   nächtigen darf. Wollten nächstes WE mal dort vorbei fahren zum fischen. Gruß


----------

